# Glow in the dark mushrooms.... UPDATED



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

just thought i'd put this out there in case no one has ever seen these awsome lil guys. There are Pics in the articles...plus a few more i added below....
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... -glow.html

http://www.kiwipulse.com/mushrooms-glow-in-the-dark/










































I've only been able to find one variety available to buy. Think i'll try them in a viv. Do a search for "Panellus Stipticus" or "Novelty mushrooms" and u can find a few places that sell spore prints and cultures. Wont post the sites due to some of their other products :twisted: Also some cool edible pink tropical shrooms i might try in a viv too.

If anyone has access to other varieties that glow i would be intrested in obtaining spores or cultures. Especially any tropical ones.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Btw...If anyone gets the bright idea to Email the scientists involved in this research i've already done it, and since they'd probably rather not get bombarded with dozens of emails (who knows how many random people have already tried) It would be great if people could refrain from emailing them. If i make any progress in obtaining samples i'll post it and do what i can to get them to other people intrested or point them in the right direction...if possible. Basically please dont ruin it for me :lol: 


Having said that... here are websites for those doing this research. Some have pics of more glow shrooms and others...

http://www.mycena.sfsu.edu/pages/Desjar ... inlab.html

http://www.iq.usp.br/wwwdocentes/stevan ... icial.html


BTW here is a link to a Bioluminescent Bay (in the ocean) also....very cool
http://www.biobay.com/


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

What I want to know:
If springtails eat them...will they glow too?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

:lol: i dont know...but if they were bright enough that would be rad to see!


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

sporeworks.com sells them , if you buy them you should send me some as a finders fee :wink:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya thats one of the sites i decided not to list since they sell other "stuff"


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok i got a response from both the scientists i emailed here is one of them which basically reflects the response of the other 



> All foreign countries in which these bioluminescent species grow
> naturally
> have laws that prohibit removing their biota without special permits.
> I
> ...


i thanked them both for their responses asked a few questions about wether the one glowing species available to buy might work in a viv and any other thoughts and suggestions they might have on introducing fungi to vivs...i also invited them to DB to post those thoughts or advice. I think we should probably leave them alone now 

The secruity code has worn off my credit card so i cant order anything online, but once i get it replaced i'll order the tropical pinks and the 1 temperate glowing species they have and post my results. I'll also post any further info from the 2 scientists i emailed.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Not much of anything weirder than a mushroom. I should've kept that in mind the first time I checked this post. I was sure what you were showing had to be some man made mutant.

Amazing how something could be so heavily protected and yet be virtually unknown. The key is in not knowing :? 

A diservice you may have brought to this shroom. :x  :roll:


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

There is been a few other threads on this but I thought I'd revive this old one to add this link to some foxfire cultures for sale..

Bioluminescent Fungus Kit - Fungi Kits - Fungi - Living Organisms - Carolina Biological Supply Company


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

haha, i had emailed them when the study was published a few yers back, but never got a response.

you may try contacting some universities and spore banks as they will sometimes allow spores to be sold from their collections.

also you will likely need to propagate the mycelium outside of the viv to ensure it survives, then take the mycelium culture and divide it in the tank under varying conditions, to achieve maximum success

james


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Very Cool!!!! Thanks for sharing.

-Mike-



Dendro Dave said:


> There is been a few other threads on this but I thought I'd revive this old one to add this link to some foxfire cultures for sale..
> 
> Bioluminescent Fungus Kit - Fungi Kits - Fungi - Living Organisms - Carolina Biological Supply Company


----------



## RicoF (Dec 3, 2016)

found this on my search!

those grow kits are so expensive, if you have some experience cultivating mushrooms this is perfect!!!

https://www.amazon.com/Luminescent-...rd_wg=EW3NC&psc=1&refRID=EQTYDS91MYR03ECACFE9


----------

